
When is the best time to clone your dog? - CrankyBear
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/when-is-the-best-time-to-clone-your-dog/2019/07/09/5a8e8ca2-a269-11e9-bd56-eac6bb02d01d_story.html
======
asdfman123
If you have money you're allowed to spend it on whatever you want, but if you
love animals know that in the US we euthanize 1.5 million often perfectly
healthy pets a year.

Donating $50k to transport pets from areas where they kill to areas where
there's a shortage of adoptable pets would make a big difference. By my
estimate, you could save about, say, twenty semi truckloads of animals.

